# PS3 or xbox 360



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Cant decide between the two since i have no knowledge about consoles.

What is cheaper.. like in the long run? Im only planning to play games downloaded through the internet. And not original games since theyre expensive. 
Whats safer to hack? Im also not really into the whole PSN thing that ps3 have cause im not gonna buy any games. I also heard some games cant be played on the xbox 360 cause you have to update it yearly? 
Also, i might just buy a used console to save money and theyre already modded so its better. 
Is it better to buy brand new? cause i heard some new consoles cant be hacked? What else should i know?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alright then:

Money-wise, it's same difference - you can get both systems at roughly the same price, so *it's a draw*.
Hacking-wise, the PS3 may pose a bigger challenge. This is because the system has to be on 4.5 firmware before you can progress to hacking it, and contemporarily this means either looking for an old unit or downgrading a new one. Unfortunately, the Super Slim models you'll see on store shelves these days are not _"downgradable"_ as of yet. In the case of the XBox 360, _"hacking it"_ requires installing an RGH modchip and you're set. Long story short, *points to 360*.
Neither of the systems is _"safe"_ to go online with after modding - in both cases you can end up with a banned console or a banned account. In the case of PS3, there are ways to keep the system protected from such a fate by means of swapping your Console ID with a fake one as well as using stealth connection apps, but at the end of the day, personally I think it's too much work for too little gain. You'll be sitting on pins and needles either way, _"hoping not to get flagged"_ 24/7. Stay offline. That being said, *points for PS3* for being that little bit safer.
Buying an already modded system is indeed cheaper, however keep in mind that used units in both cases _may_ have BGA damage _(YLOD/RROD)_ issues somewhere down the line, especially if they're early models - read up on the model you're about to buy to see whether or not it was affected by _"the plague"_. Make sure that the unit you're buying is in perfect working condition and did not go through reflowing/reballing, just to be safe. *It's a draw* in this regard.
That about covers it as far as my knowledge is concerned, I don't know a whole lot about the 360, I'm afraid.





UltraMew said:


> Wii U.


He plans on playing games, UltraMew.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Alright then:
> 
> Money-wise, it's same difference - you can get both systems at roughly the same price
> Hacking-wise, the PS3 may pose a bigger challenge. This is because the system has to be on 4.5 firmware before you can progress to hacking it, and contemporarily this means either looking for an old unit or downgrading a new one. Unfortunately, the Super Slim models you'll see on store shelves these days are not _"downgradable"_ as of yet. In the case of the XBox 360, _"hacking it"_ requires installing an RGH modchip and you're set.
> ...


 

I said whats cheaper in the longer run.. not the price of it. Like if in case i have to replace some stuff, whats cheaper etc.
"Installing a modchip"? Does that require buying something or thats a software term? Like something you just do in the software and not a hardware mod? So ur telling me its easier to hack an Xbox than a ps3? Even if i buy a brand new xbox?
You said "not safe to go online" so basically i just dont have to go online and im good? I think im not gonna do that anyway. What can you do online anyway so idc
Isnt that an xbox term? YLOD etc.? Are you implying that the xbox is more prone to issues compared to the ps3? I want something thats more durable and would last long and not too sensitive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> I said whats cheaper in the longer run.. not the price of it. Like if in case i have to replace some stuff, whats cheaper etc.
> "Installing a modchip"? Does that require buying something or thats a software term? Like something you just do in the software and not a hardware mod? So ur telling me its easier to hack an Xbox than a ps3? Even if i buy a brand new xbox?
> You said "not safe to go online" so basically i just dont have to go online and im good? I think im not gonna do that anyway. What can you do online anyway so idc
> Isnt that an xbox term? YLOD etc.? Are you implying that the xbox is more prone to issues compared to the ps3? I want something thats more durable and would last long and not too sensitive.



In the _long_ run, both systems will be just as cheap. The difference is that with the PS3, you _have_ to downgrade, and this implies that you'll either have to do it yourself with a firmware flashing kit _(an E3 Flasher, for example)_ or have it downgraded by someone else for you wheras with the 360, all you need is to have it fitted with an RGH chip, which you naturally have to buy. Depending on which option turns out cheaper for you, either console could be modded _"cheaply"_. Techically, a PS3 should be cheaper since it doesn't require a modchip and as such no additional expense outside the console itself _provided_ you can get it with a low enough firmware. If you'll buy a pre-modded system, both will cost you just as much.
A modchip is an additional chip soldered onto the motherboard of your system which exploits a system vulnerability in order to play backups and launch homebrew, it's a hardware term. A flashing kit is a special kit of devices used to install a firmware earlier than the one on-board by means of connecting it to the console's built-in memory, performing the downgrading procedure and removing it. Custom Firmware is a special, modified firmware allowing you to launch homebrew and/or backups without the need for a modchip.
As far as online is concerned, you're missing out on the multiplayer portion of games, the shop and some movie/music/streaming services.
YLOD means Yellow Light of Death, it's an issue of early PS3's. RROD is the Red Ring of Death, it affects early 360'ties. In both cases, the problem was that the CPU's of the systems were becoming so hot that they literally melted the solder on the board and dislodged themselves from it, the solder cracked or the chips cooked themselves. It's rare now, but it used to occur pretty often a couple years back. Right now, durability is pretty much comparable.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> He plans on playing games, UltraMew.


What, Netflix and CoD? Pssh. Besides, Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> What, Netflix and CoD? Pssh. Besides, Super Mario 3D World.


Please enjoy the 5 games you have on your system, by all means, but don't suggest the OP a solution he's not interested in.  Be helpful, not disruptive.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Please enjoy the 5 games you have on your system, by all means, but don't suggest the OP a solution he's not interested in.  Be helpful, not disruptive.


Since when were people only interested in hardcore RPGs and FPS's?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Since when were people only interested in hardcore RPGs and FPS's?


Since the OP mentioned that he wanted a hackable console to play downloaded games on and specifically mentioned two systems of interest - the PS3 and the XBox 360... and not the Wii U, which doesn't suit his needs.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 6, 2014)

Id argue now a little bit that if you take the right precautions (especially on Xbox360) that you are probably life safe from here on in. Microsoft at this point aren't going to be throwing resources at an older console when they have a new one to look out for. Also, there are methods now (Like the XK3y) which have been around for a couple of years I believe that to my knowledge, hasn't seen anyone banned because of it. With regards the PS3, someone else would have to speak regarding that. But as for the 360, you can hack now and I'd say your safe.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Since the OP mentioned that he wanted a hackable console to play downloaded games on and specifically mentioned two systems of interest - the PS3 and the XBox 360... and not the Wii U, which doesn't suit his needs.


Forget it. All you fanboys can keep going on about your Ninty hate, which is silly because this forum started out as a Game Boy Advance rom hosting community.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 6, 2014)

Buy PS3 for that Persona 5.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Forget it. All you fanboys can keep going on about your Ninty hate, which is silly because this forum started out as a Game Boy Advance rom hosting community.


Look son, the thread is called _"PS3 or XBox 360?"_, the OP _"can't decide between the two"_, he wants a system which will play downloadable _(aka "pirated")_ games and will not cost him a pretty penny and you waltz in here suggesting a system which not only isn't _(officially)_ hacked yet and hasn't got the capability to play backups but also isn't either of the two ones the OP is thinking about. There's no hate involved, I'm just answering the actual question that was asked as vividly and descriptively as possible wheras you perform your fanboy shlock and drop in a console that has nothing to do with the subject matter.





kristianity77 said:


> Id argue now a little bit that if you take the right precautions (especially on Xbox360) that you are probably life safe from here on in. Microsoft at this point aren't going to be throwing resources at an older console when they have a new one to look out for. Also, there are methods now (Like the XK3y) which have been around for a couple of years I believe that to my knowledge, hasn't seen anyone banned because of it. With regards the PS3, someone else would have to speak regarding that. But as for the 360, you can hack now and I'd say your safe.


This is very true, Xk3y is one of the safest XBox 360 mods out there, but don't forget that the PS3 has its share of ODDE _(Optical Disc Drive Emulator)_ as well which are just as good, for example Cobra ODE. Those are pretty expensive solutions though as they all completely replace the optical drive, and I don't think that's what the OP wants.

As far as support is concerned, both systems will continue to be AP-protected as long as they're connected to their respective networks. Sony released the PS4 and they're in no hurry to discontinue the PS3 - it's the same with Microsoft and their systems.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> In the _long_ run, both systems will be just as cheap. The difference is that with the PS3, you _have_ to downgrade, and this implies that you'll either have to do it yourself with a firmware flashing kit _(an E3 Flasher, for example)_ or have it downgraded by someone else for you wheras with the 360, all you need is to have it fitted with an RGH chip, which you naturally have to buy. Depending on which option turns out cheaper for you, either console could be modded _"cheaply"_. Techically, a PS3 should be cheaper since it doesn't require a modchip and as such no additional expense outside the console itself _provided_ you can get it with a low enough firmware. If you'll buy a pre-modded system, both will cost you just as much.
> A modchip is an additional chip soldered onto the motherboard of your system which exploits a system vulnerability in order to play backups and launch homebrew, it's a hardware term. A flashing kit is a special kit of devices used to install a firmware earlier than the one on-board by means of connecting it to the console's built-in memory, performing the downgrading procedure and removing it. Custom Firmware is a special, modified firmware allowing you to launch homebrew and/or backups without the need for a modchip.
> As far as online is concerned, you're missing out on the multiplayer portion of games, the shop and some movie/music/streaming services.
> YLOD means Yellow Light of Death, it's an issue of early PS3's. RROD is the Red Ring of Death, it affects early 360'ties. In both cases, the problem was that the CPU's of the systems were becoming so hot that they literally melted the solder on the board and dislodged themselves from it, the solder cracked or the chips cooked themselves. It's rare now, but it used to occur pretty often a couple years back. Right now, durability is pretty much comparable.


 
Im kinda scared of the chip thing cause it modifies the hardware. Oh and i hope there are people here that offer services to do that. Also, what is this JTAG thing? Ive read about it and it allows you to play downlaoded games. Is that different with the chip thing?
Nah i'll probably wont get that YLOD thing since i wont play that much. Only after work and school (or not). 

Oh and i asked my sister what she wanted and she really wants the xbox cause of the kinect.  But im kinda leaning towards the ps3 cause i feel like its more.. popular i dont know. 
But now i feel like theyre just the same.

About the WII U, no thank you. I mean i liked my Wii before..
And i cant take the wii u seriously and reminds me of this: http://i.imgur.com/LoBdR.gif


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Im kinda scared of the chip thing cause it modifies the hardware. Oh and i hope there are people here that offer services to do that. Also, what is this JTAG thing? Ive read about it and it allows you to play downlaoded games. Is that different with the chip thing?
> Nah i'll probably wont get that YLOD thing since i wont play that much. Only after work and school (or not).
> 
> Oh and i asked my sister what she wanted and she really wants the xbox cause of the kinect. But im kinda leaning towards the ps3 cause i feel like its more.. popular i dont know.
> ...


Not playing much DOES NOT prevent YLODs. As long as it gets the chance to accumulate dust, it can happen - in my experience, it WILL happen. Only phat PS3s suffer from it though, if you get a Slim it should be fine.
Also, Just Dance is like the only interesting game for the Kinect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Im kinda scared of the chip thing cause it modifies the hardware. Oh and i hope there are people here that offer services to do that. Also, what is this JTAG thing? Ive read about it and it allows you to play downlaoded games. Is that different with the chip thing?
> Nah i'll probably wont get that YLOD thing since i wont play that much. Only after work and school (or not).
> 
> Oh and i asked my sister what she wanted and she really wants the xbox cause of the kinect. But im kinda leaning towards the ps3 cause i feel like its more.. popular i dont know.
> ...


 
A JTAG is _similar_ to flashing the firmware and installing a custom one on the PS3, but _not all XBox'es are JTAG-compatible_ as far as I know. Contemporarily you either modify the disc drive which gives you backup launching capabilities _(you flash a special firmware onto compatible disc drives which can be more or less complicated depending on the drive)_ or install an RGH chip which is oh-so-much easier and safer than JTAG'ging your system.

As far as _popularity_ goes, both systems go neck-in-neck these days - if you plan on specifically using the system for piracy, you won't be missing anything other than exclusive games either way. If your sister wants to fool around with the Kinect, by all means get a 360. The PS3 has its equivalent _(PSMove)_, however it's not the same thing - it's much more like a Wii.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> Not playing much DOES NOT prevent YLODs. As long as it gets the chance to accumulate dust, it can happen - in my experience, it WILL happen. Only phat PS3s suffer from it though, if you get a Slim it should be fine.
> Also, Just Dance is like the only interesting game for the Kinect.


 
I agree. I dont even like that game. I dont like moving. Maybe because im just planning to play games alone and my sister is more like.. into those kind of games. 
But im kinda feeling like going with 360 because of the modding part.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> I agree. I dont even like that game. I dont like moving. Maybe because im just planning to play games alone and my sister is more like.. into those kind of games.
> But im kinda feeling like going with 360 because of the modding part.


If you buy a pre-modded system on EBay and make sure that it's not some old hag that was fixed ten zillion quadrillion times before, the expense will practically be identical. Look at the list of exclusive games, look at the available accessories _(Kinect vs. PSMove)_, have a look at the gamepads and decide which one will give you more comfort and _then_ decide which system suits your needs.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A JTAG is _similar_ to flashing the firmware and installing a custom one on the PS3, but _not all XBox'es are JTAG-compatible_ as far as I know. Contemporarily you either modify the disc drive which gives you backup launching capabilities _(you flash a special firmware onto compatible disc drives which can be more or less complicated depending on the drive)_ or install an RGH chip which is oh-so-much easier and safer than JTAG'ging your system.
> 
> As far as _popularity_ goes, both systems go neck-in-neck these days - if you plan on specifically using the system for piracy, you won't be missing anything other than exclusive games either way. If your sister wants to fool around with the Kinect, by all means get a 360. The PS3 has its equivalent _(PSMove)_, however it's not the same thing - it's much more like a Wii.


 

Well the psmove looks retarded. Im checking some games right now and forgot to ask about it. Like which has more games?? I kinda think theyre just the same. But i checked if this one game i like is available for 360.. its not


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Well the psmove looks retarded. Im checking some games right now and forgot to ask about it. Like which has more games?? I kinda think theyre just the same. But i checked if this one game i like is available for 360.. its not


The libraries are about the same size, here's an overview of exclusive content on both systems:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:PlayStation_3-only_games
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Xbox_360-only_games


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If you buy a pre-modded system on EBay and make sure that it's not some old hag that was fixed ten zillion quadrillion times before, the expense will practically be identical. Look at the list of exclusive games, look at the available accessories _(Kinect vs. PSMove)_, have a look at the gamepads and decide which one will give you more comfort and _then_ decide which system suits your needs.


 
In case i buy something form ebay, can you easily tell if its an old hag? 
Accessory-wise, im leaning towards the ps3 cause i have an old ps2 here and they say i can use the old controller.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> In case i buy something form ebay, can you easily tell if its an old hag?
> Accessory-wise, im leaning towards the ps3 cause i have an old ps2 here and they say i can use the old controller.


 
If it's a PS3 Phat, don't buy it unless you're dedicated to modifying the _f***_ out of its cooling because chances are that it died on someone at least once. I strongly suggest buying a PS3 Slim.

The same rule applies to the XBox 360 - don't buy the old models such as Core, Arcade, Elite etc. - try to find a pre-modded Slim and you should be covered, but I won't say much in this regard as I'm really not a specialist as far as the XBox 360 is concerned. I'll hail in more _"learned"_ members for you though.

DinohScene
Devin

Once those two recieve the notifications, they should post something worth-while for you to read - I just gave you a quick overview.


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup. Like I said before, phats WILL most likely die eventually.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Something I forgot to mention earlier, but I don't want the OP to miss it. *You will not be able to use any PS2 accessories on the PS3, so don't let that sway you either way.* PS2 compatibility *has been cut* and replaced with PS2 Classics which work along the same principle as Nintendo's Virtual Console - *there are no controller ports or memory card ports* on contemporary PS3's. You are required to use a PS3-compatible controller.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2014)

Phat 360's (Core Arcade Pro Elite) are the easiest to flash and place an ODDE in (xkey)
Slims (made in 20110) are easy to place an ODDE in.

However if you get a Phatty, then look at he MFR date on the back.
Anything below 2008 is a no-no.
2005/2006/2007 are RRoD machines.
2008/2009 can RRoD but if you keep them ventilated, they will last a long long time. 

As for hacking.
if you want the least amount of trouble, go with an Xkey.
It requires a external HDD for you to place your games on.
Be sure to patch everything with ABGX.
This allow you to play on XBLive and allows the newer games to be booted.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Look son, the thread is called _"PS3 or XBox 360?"_, the OP _"can't decide between the two"_ *Wii U is fine, just making suggestions*, he wants a system which will play downloadable _(aka "pirated")_ games and will not cost him a pretty penny and you waltz in here suggesting a system which not only isn't _(officially)_ hacked yet and hasn't got the capability to play backups *vWii* but also isn't either of the two ones the OP is thinking about *again, suggestions*. There's no hate involved *Bull.*, I'm just answering the actual question that was asked as vividly and descriptively as possible wheras you perform your fanboy shlock *shlock? WTF?* and drop in a console that has nothing to do with the subject matter.


Nope. Besides, it started as a joke, now it's gotten off-hand.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Nope. Besides, it started as a joke, now it's gotten off-hand.


Okay man, whatever you say. Like I said, I'm no fanboy - he wanted a comparison between the PS3 and the 360 and I gave him the best one I could write, end of.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2014)

I owned a Xbox 360 and then later bought a PS3. I still own both though.

Generally I'd say the PS3 is better but either one is pretty good. Xbox 360 has better multiplats, PS3 has better optimized (ie looking) exclusives. Game preference is up to you.

Still I'd say PS3 because it's around the same value, has free online, PS+ is pretty awesome, and it's also a Bluray player. Really though new PS3s are pretty cheap and used Xbox 360s can be dirt cheap. I'd say buy both when you can so you can get all the games on the best consoles.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 6, 2014)

How did a X360 vs PS3 thread turn into a Wii U debate?

Anyway I nominate PS3, simply because it has more exclusive than X360, and matured plus unified online infrastructure with PSP and PS Vita. Being a 3D Bluray player is also a plus.

In terms of hacking PS3 has ODE and CFW. I wouldn't call ODE to be 100% safe on PS3. Most ODE for PS3 operates under no drive key mode, which requires an exploitable game disc inside PS3 Bluray drive in order to function (crashing exploitable game to load games from ODE). Only 3k3y offers another mode using drive key, where it 100% emulates Bluray drive, simply feed game data without the need of exploitable game disc.

But drive key (EID4 + EID0) can only be dumped on CFW 3.55 or CFW 4.50 (tricky on 4.50), and you can't install CFW on Super Slim PS3.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

Ive decided i might go with xbox 360. Since ps2 accessories wont work in ps3.
Kinda worried about the capacity of it though. There are only 2 options. The 4gb one and the other 250gb.
I wanna get the 4gb + kinect one cause its cheap but only 4gb?? I could just get any external hdd for it right?

One last question, I wanna be able to play fake cd games on it. Like my Wii before. Whats better and safer to do that to? Also, im probably not gonna modify this myself im just gonna pay for services around here.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Nope. Besides, it started as a joke, now it's gotten off-hand.


 
And who's fault is that? :handsonhipswithscowloffrustratedhousewife:

Guild and Foxi have made good points about each console, so I'd recommend you take what they said to heart, though I will add one thing - the Xbox 360 has an amazing controller. Like, seriously, the thing is better than sex on the beach, and almost as good as the drink. The PS3's controller, on the other hand is... well, it's okay, I guess, but it feels like it was designed solely for the Babyhands McGees of the world.

If controllers are a factor, there you go.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And who's fault is that? :handsonhipswithscowloffrustratedhousewife:
> 
> Guild and Foxi have made good points about each console, so I'd recommend you take what they said to heart, though I will add one thing - the Xbox 360 has an amazing controller. Like, seriously, the thing is better than sex on the beach, and almost as good as the drink. The PS3's controller, on the other hand is... well, it's okay, I guess, but it feels like it was designed solely for the Babyhands McGees of the world.
> 
> If controllers are a factor, there you go.


 

Well controllers aint really a factor but like just in case i wanna buy an extra controller. 
Im actually reading right now on guides how to hack the 2 consoles.. ive read that new ps3 slims now are hard to hack http://redkinoko.blogspot.com/2011/01/ps3-jailbreak-philippinesgreenhills.html

http://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-hack-your-360.334203/ 
"There is no real softmod and there will much likely never be one for the 360, so you're out of luck for that."
Well thats a red flag. It requires a lot of hardware mod which i cant do myself. 

If ever i do the hackng myself, whats easier to hack?

wait i think i already asked this question.. Sorry im just really confused between the two.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought this thread was gonna be real stupid, but it is sort of okay, thanks to Foxi (thank you Guild for your *one* post) I would've gone with the PS3 since the PS2 library has one of the largest game libraries of any system. But the 360 is easier to modify, so whatever goes your way.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Ive decided i might go with xbox 360. Since ps2 accessories wont work in ps3.
> Kinda worried about the capacity of it though. There are only 2 options. The 4gb one and the other 250gb.
> I wanna get the 4gb + kinect one cause its cheap but only 4gb?? I could just get any external hdd for it right?
> 
> One last question, I wanna be able to play fake cd games on it. Like my Wii before. Whats better and safer to do that to? Also, im probably not gonna modify this myself im just gonna pay for services around here.


 

No unfortunately not, you can hack a 320 GB WD Scorpio Blue drive as storage for your 360.
Otherwise you'll be stuck with a 32GB limit.

Excuse me for the laughs, but "fake cd games"?
That's the first I heard xd

If you mean backupped games, go for an Xkey (it's far easier then to correctly burn your backups with a hacked DVD burner/DVD burner compatible with a payload tool)
It's also more convenient as you can store games on an external drive and can connect it to the Xkey.
The same rules still apply for patching tho.
Patch every backup with ABGX.



KielMaruVasquez said:


> Well controllers aint really a factor but like just in case i wanna buy an extra controller.
> Im actually reading right now on guides how to hack the 2 consoles.. ive read that new ps3 slims now are hard to hack http://redkinoko.blogspot.com/2011/01/ps3-jailbreak-philippinesgreenhills.html
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-hack-your-360.334203/
> ...


 

Both 360 and PS3 requires hardware to fully hack it.
The 360 is easier with the Xkey as you only need to dump your DVD keys (which is possible with the correct SATA chipset or just pay someone to extract them for you) from a 2005 360 to a 2011 360.
The newer matte black Slims are harder to dump the DVD keys from.

Xkey installation it self is just a matter of opening your eyes and reading a small tutorial properly.
I've tried to make it as noob friendly as I could, only thing you need to do is follow the instructions and do it yourself ;p


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I would've gone with the PS3 since the PS2 library has one of the largest game libraries of any system. But the 360 is easier to modify, so whatever goes your way.


Don't buy PS3 if you want to play PS2 games. PS2 game are best played on PS2.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Don't buy PS3 if you want to play PS2 games. PS2 game are best played on PS2.


 
I know: but he wasn't giving an option for that one, just the 3.


----------



## cdoty (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Cant decide between the two since i have no knowledge about consoles.


 
A little about my situation. I've owned a XBox 360 since Dec. 2007, and picked up a PS3 in August. I also have a PSP and PS Vita.

My preference is the PS3 due to the PSN. They typically have a decent collection of free games available each month. They also offer better discounts during the sales.

It also seems like the PS3 has a better collection of indie/smaller games.

The biggest complaints I have with the PS3 are:

The R2/L2 buttons don't feel right, compared to the 360 controller. Although, I've gotten used to the since purchasing NHL 14 (At a 75% discount during the holidays).

Downloading a game, waiting for it to install, and possibly downloading a patch kinda sucks. This can easily add 10 to 15 minutes to an install, for a larger game. The 360 downloads the game, and then takes less than a minute to start playing.

These are pretty minor, and are outweighed by the advantages of the PSN.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> No unfortunately not, you can hack a 320 GB WD Scorpio Blue drive as storage for your 360.
> Otherwise you'll be stuck with a 32GB limit.
> 
> Excuse me for the laughs, but "fake cd games"?
> ...


 

To further this point towards something like the XK3y, you need to buy an ODDE and a flash drive(s) or an external hard drive.  To flash your drive to read burned disks, you need either a compatible SATA chipset or one of the VIA ones or an X360USB Pro v2, possibly a probe or PMT tool, a BurnerMAX compatible DVD burner, and blank disks.  The proper disks are literally $1 a piece not including shipping, which may not sound like a lot, but when you're buying 50 at a time and you get a bunch of bad burns because you're figuring out the optimal settings for your drive, not to mention the fact that it takes forever to burn the disk and THEN verify that it burned properly, you'd be so much better off with an ODDE at that point.  Once I run out of my DL-DVDs (that's if I can find another burner since my last one... burnt out (I wish I was fucking joking)) I'm getting an ODDE.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> No unfortunately not, you can hack a 320 GB WD Scorpio Blue drive as storage for your 360.
> Otherwise you'll be stuck with a 32GB limit.
> 
> Excuse me for the laughs, but "fake cd games"?
> ...


 
Wait so not all external HDDs are supported by 360s? 32gb HDD is the only choice? 

Yeah we have "fake" cds here. They sell it around here. All my ps2 discs are all fake and my ps2 wasnt even modded i think. They sell fake 360/ps3 games here so i guess the answer is yes, you could play them if you hack it right?



Sicklyboy said:


> To further this point towards something like the XK3y, you need to buy an ODDE and a flash drive(s) or an external hard drive. To flash your drive to read burned disks, you need either a compatible SATA chipset or one of the VIA ones or an X360USB Pro v2, possibly a probe or PMT tool, a BurnerMAX compatible DVD burner, and blank disks. The proper disks are literally $1 a piece not including shipping, which may not sound like a lot, but when you're buying 50 at a time and you get a bunch of bad burns because you're figuring out the optimal settings for your drive, not to mention the fact that it takes forever to burn the disk and THEN verify that it burned properly, you'd be so much better off with an ODDE at that point. Once I run out of my DL-DVDs (that's if I can find another burner since my last one... burnt out (I wish I was fucking joking)) I'm getting an ODDE.


 

Ok that looks like a lot of work. I have a little experience in modding since i softmodded my wii. But with all those tools, i'll probably just ask someone to do it for me. Since you say both the consoles need a hardware modification and seems like its very hard to jailbreak it, there isnt really a winner between the two here. So.. right now im going for xbox 360 with the kinect.


----------



## Dork (Jan 7, 2014)

Get a Polystation 3, and I would recommend trying to get one of the early launch model Phat ones for the PS2 compatibility and the memory card readers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> Get a Polystation 3, and get I would recommend trying to get one of the early launch model Phat ones for the PS2 compatibility and the memory card readers.


 

Honestly it's not that worth it. PS2 games are cool and all but you can get a new PS3 and a PS2 separately for like less than a launch PS3. Plus the PS3 already has a couple HD Collections which are quite worth it and a bunch of stuff on the PSN.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd recommend to get PlayStation 3 because its exclusives are far superior than what Xbox 360 offers.

The list would be too big but just look up the games on Amazon and then see which suits you better.

Btw, try to buy them new, I did purchase a PS3 60GB but I had a talk with the seller, he showed me the change he did and offered a warranty and to this day it works flawlessly so it was definitely a great buy. That's also because I wanted to play PS2 games in HD without using a PC.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Honestly it's not that worth it. PS2 games are cool and all but you can get a new PS3 and a PS2 separately for like less than a launch PS3. Plus the PS3 already has a couple HD Collections which are quite worth it and a bunch of stuff on the PSN.


 

Yeah im not really planning on playing ps2 games on it. I mean, i loved my ps2 when i was a kid..

About the exclusives, someone said theyre about the same size. But this one game unfortunately is a ps3 exclusive which made me sad.

Right now im deciding based on what my sister likes which is the xbox with the kinect.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 7, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That's also because I wanted to play PS2 games in HD without using a PC.


You'll be disappointed then. PS3 does not magically make graphics better when dealing with PS2 games. It is still rendered at 480i then stretched to 720p.

I don't recommend PS3 for PS2 game at all, since it suffers noticeable lags. Unless you use composite cable and disable widescreen + smoothing filter that is.

Only PCSX2 can force uprendering, and only uprendering can improve graphics.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Wait so not all external HDDs are supported by 360s? 32gb HDD is the only choice?
> 
> Yeah we have "fake" cds here. They sell it around here. All my ps2 discs are all fake and my ps2 wasnt even modded i think. They sell fake 360/ps3 games here so i guess the answer is yes, you could play them if you hack it right?
> 
> ...


 
External HDD's/USB drives are only supported for the storage of save games/themes/DLC/XBLA etc.
They won't allow you to play original Xbox games nor install 360 games to them.
To install games to the harddisk, you'll need an Internal one, which can be a hacked WD Scorpio Blue (3rd party) one or an official MS harddisk.
And please chap, call them backups, I'm having a hard time remaining serious when you keep calling backups "fake cd's" xd

Well if you install an Xkey (which is doable by yourself) then the only thing you'll need to do is pay someone to extract your key.
Installation is simple as I said before. 
Then it's a matter of getting backups on an external and hooking it up.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> External HDD's/USB drives are only supported for the storage of save games/themes/DLC/XBLA etc.
> They won't allow you to play original Xbox games nor install 360 games to them.
> To install games to the harddisk, you'll need an Internal one, which can be a hacked WD Scorpio Blue (3rd party) one or an official MS harddisk.
> And please chap, call them backups, I'm having a hard time remaining serious when you keep calling backups "fake cd's" xd
> ...


 
Then whats with the ads i see asaying they have external hdd full of games? Like this: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ords=xbox&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2014)

That's probably a RGH'd console or a Xkey'd console.
Otherwise I can't imagine why else they would sell it.


----------



## ilman (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> Then whats with the ads i see asaying they have external hdd full of games? Like this: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view classifieds/id/34566848/xbox 360 slim 4gb kinect with 500gb ext hdd jtag rgh?referralKeywords=xbox&event=Search Ranking,Position,1-1,1


 
That 360 has a RGH, which basically allows you to get backups/legit installs/XBLA/homebrew games on an external HDD, but it bans you from Live, so there's that.

Edit: Dammit, ninja'd.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> That's probably a RGH'd console or a Xkey'd console.
> Otherwise I can't imagine why else they would sell it.


 
So.. is that.. a bad thing?? 
I really dont wanna buy 2nd hand but theyre already modded unlike a brand new one. 



ilman said:


> That 360 has a RGH, which basically allows you to get backups/legit installs/XBLA/homebrew games on an external HDD, but it bans you from Live, so there's that.
> 
> Edit: Dammit, ninja'd.


 
So thats the only down side? Im not planning to use xbox live anyway.


----------



## ilman (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> So thats the only down side? Im not planning to use xbox live anyway.


 
Well, pretty much nothing.
I'm a bit outdated on RGH-ing, but as far as I remember all 360-s were supported and, except Live, there is no drawback to it.
It's just that it's harder to install.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2014)

KielMaruVasquez said:


> So.. is that.. a bad thing??
> I really dont wanna buy 2nd hand but theyre already modded unlike a brand new one.
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, RGH'd consoles only offer far greater things.
Like ilman said.
Their basically a softmodded Wii.
Launching games from the internal drive (which you can install yourself without any problems)
Xbox 1/XBLA/XBLIndie/Homebrew/Emulators etc.

I'd say go for the RGH 360.
Only downside is no Multiplayer (only a select few games can go on a online service called LiNK)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 7, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> You'll be disappointed then. PS3 does not magically make graphics better when dealing with PS2 games. It is still rendered at 480i then stretched to 720p.
> 
> I don't recommend PS3 for PS2 game at all, since it suffers noticeable lags. Unless you use composite cable and disable widescreen + smoothing filter that is.
> 
> Only PCSX2 can force uprendering, and only uprendering can improve graphics.


 
The graphical difference between a PS2 SD and PS3 60GB is enormous, for example Dragon Ball Z Budokai 3, Gran Turismo 4, Zone of Enders and etc all had a great improvement and their details are visible, plus on an HDTV it definitely looks a lot better and sharpened.

I'm a console gamer so it's where I game on. PC's only serve for work and media for me.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 7, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> tl.


Couple factors in play.

On regular PS2, it outputs 480i by default. This means it is up to TV to do deinterlacing and stretching. How well it handles this is up to TV. It varies depending on which TV we are talking about.

On PS3, it is done internally and outputs in 720p. Smoothing filter used by PS3 is decent, but lags on user input. A big problem on games relying on precise timing. If you use HDMI, it outputs digital signal which does not suffer fidelity loss (but if you use quality component cable not cheap ebay one on PS2 it ain't an issue).

Overall, you are seeing a differing in PS2 and PS3 in graphics because your TV does a poorer job on 480i than PS3. If you want high quality graphics on PS2 on TV you would do PS2 + XRGB-Mini. Nothing beats this upscaler when it comes to 480i, of course it costs $350 upward.



DinohScene said:


> Only downside is no Multiplayer (only a select few games can go on a online service called LiNK)


What X360 model would you recommend on Xkey? It needs to have HDMI and be reliable.


----------



## Dork (Jan 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Honestly it's not that worth it. PS2 games are cool and all but you can get a new PS3 and a PS2 separately for like less than a launch PS3. Plus the PS3 already has a couple HD Collections which are quite worth it and a bunch of stuff on the PSN.


 
It's nice to have compatibility with physical PS2 games, and I personally love the card readers. Also, I got my refurbished 60GB PS3 from Gamestop for 199.99$, and it runs flawlessly. I actually got very lucky because the console was installed with a 500GB hard drive.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

ilman said:


> Well, pretty much nothing.
> I'm a bit outdated on RGH-ing, but as far as I remember all 360-s were supported and, except Live, there is no drawback to it.
> It's just that it's harder to install.


 
Well its already modified 





DinohScene said:


> No, RGH'd consoles only offer far greater things.
> Like ilman said.
> Their basically a softmodded Wii.
> Launching games from the internal drive (which you can install yourself without any problems)
> ...


 
Oh what about the JTAG? Its pretty common. I see it all in the ads. Is that also a good thing?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

JTAG was the old hack.
Their basically the same.
They just allow you to execute hacked code ;]


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> JTAG was the old hack.
> Their basically the same.
> They just allow you to execute hacked code ;]


 
Thanks! 

Ok so im going with the xbox and gonna buy it 2nd hand (cause i want it modified already) 
How do I know if its legit or not? Like if its still ok? Someone said here before to not get any old models Like Arcade and Elite. That i should only get the Slim model. Is that right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Only Xenons and Zephyrs (2005-2007) consoles are RROD machines.
Just kick the fans in higher and you're good to go ;]

Also, install FSD with this tutorial, it'll enhance the game loading enormously ;]


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Only Xenons and Zephyrs (2005-2007) consoles are RROD machines.
> Just kick the fans in higher and you're good to go ;]
> 
> Also, install FSD with this tutorial, it'll enhance the game loading enormously ;]


 
So I shouldnt get the 2005-2007 models then? Are they the Elite models?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Even Elites where produced in 2007.
Look at the back of the 360, anything above 2008 is good.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Even Elites where produced in 2007.
> Look at the back of the 360, anything above 2008 is good.


 
Ok one last question, im just making sure i dont have any issues on buying a used console. i read that theres a possibility that a modded xbox will not play newer games or not all games. (since i read this feedback on this seller that he got ripped off cause he cant play some games on the console), how do i make sure that i dont get that problem?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 8, 2014)

ps3 hands down


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

By updating the console with JRunner.
I also wrote a tut on it here.
Bookmark that thread in case you ever need to update it again.

FSD is pretty much self updatable (requires you to press A a couple of times) if you connect your 360 to the internet.
Game updates are also easy to do with FSD if you got it connected with Internet.
Game covers are downloaded automatically once you scan for your games in FSD ;]  
If you install FSD exactly like I did in the tutorial then you got nothing to worry about. 

Some people are just incredibly fucking stupid.
The first thing they do is blurt out nonsense and write negative feedback since their to fucking lazy to read or search or even bloody ask for a fucking answer to their fucking problem.
Those people don't deserve hacked consoles.

Nvm that, I just felt the urge to write it down ;p


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> By updating the console with JRunner.
> I also wrote a tut on it here.
> Bookmark that thread in case you ever need to update it again.
> 
> ...


 

So its that easy?? Wait i just looked at the tut and it looks.. a little challenging. But hey at least theres a solution.

Is FSD another method for that?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

All you need to do is just input your NAND + CPU key and click a few buttons ;p


FSD is a replacement dashboard.
I liked it twice in this thread I believe and I hope you clicked on it and read through it... 
It offers far more options and looks far nicer then the official MS dash.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> All you need to do is just input your NAND + CPU key and click a few buttons ;p
> 
> 
> FSD is a replacement dashboard.
> ...


 
Well i could do that. And that probably wont happen since i guess that feedback was just from someone who isnt reading anything.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Aye exactly ;]

It's really really hard to brick your 360.
Even if you screw up the NAND flashing.
XeLL (program that is at the beginning of the boot if you press Eject) will be in place and you'll be able to recover it.
And even if you screw up XeLL, you can bring it back to the store and ask the guy to flash your NAND back to the console (do tell them you tried updating to that particular dash version)

If you read the tut carefully, the chances of things going wrong is almost zero.
The only real danger is losing power.
But that can also happen on retail consoles ;p


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Aye exactly ;]
> 
> It's really really hard to brick your 360.
> Even if you screw up the NAND flashing.
> ...


 

Hey thanks. And yeah i probably wont do anything stupid. I'll just ask for help here. And i kinda know some modding stuff since ive dont it on my wii before. 
Anything else i should consider on a 2nd hand console?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Aye aye.
Feel free to PM if you got any questions ;]
Or make a thread indeed.

Humm...
Well, I hope they cleaned it from dust.
Other then that...
Not really.
the DVD drive might be slightly bad but you won't need it that much anyway.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Aye aye.
> Feel free to PM if you got any questions ;]
> Or make a thread indeed.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry to bother you again but i saw this one ad and its pretty cheap cause it has a rockband set but no kinect and is a Elite Jasper model.
Is that an ok model? You said anything beyond 2008 is ok. He said it was bought on 2010. And is a 2009 model.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep.
That's a rather good 360
Same rules still apply to the fans tho.
Do crack them up to 70 ish % in FSD.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Yep.
> That's a rather good 360
> Same rules still apply to the fans tho.
> Do crack them up to 70 ish % in FSD.


 
So its ok? Heres the ad by the way: http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=28550347


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Seems that that is just a flashed drive.
You'll need to patch your backups with ABGX and burn them to a Verbatim DVD with a special burner.

I'd still go for the RGH'd 360.
Or JTAG whatever they advertise with it.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that that is just a flashed drive.
> You'll need to patch your backups with ABGX and burn them to a Verbatim DVD with a special burner.
> 
> I'd still go for the RGH'd 360.
> Or JTAG whatever they advertise with it.


So that ad isnt RGH or JTAG? Thought it was a jtag. What is it then? It can play downloaded games right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Like I said, a flashed DVD drive.
You can play downloaded games but you'll have to patch and burn them with a special burner.

Best is to get a JTAG advertised console.
Might cost more but the advantage of it is enormous.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2014)

Excellent topic to be honest, contains a lot of the questions I'm having myself trying to buy a console now. Leaning towards the 360, it's cheaper and I have more faith in Microsoft than Sony.
This topic will help heaps.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Excellent topic to be honest, contains a lot of the questions I'm having myself trying to buy a console now. Leaning towards the 360, it's cheaper and I have more faith in Microsoft than Sony.
> This topic will help heaps.


 
Basically, if you like shooters and westernized games, go with the 360.
If you like RPG's and Japanese games, PS3 is the best.

I personally dislike PSN, it's slow and cluttered.
But the pricing and free games with PSPlus is neat 
XBL is expensive but a better service imho.
You can occasionaly get free games as well. 
I dun bother with multiplayer gaming tho ;p

Hacking wise, the 360 wins hands down.
Easier and more options.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Basically, if you like shooters and westernized games, go with the 360.
> If you like RPG's and Japanese games, PS3 is the best.
> 
> I personally dislike PSN, it's slow and cluttered.
> ...


That last factor will most likely be the deciding one for me, I really don't want to pay for any games if possible.


----------



## KielMaruVasquez (Jan 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Basically, if you like shooters and westernized games, go with the 360.
> If you like RPG's and Japanese games, PS3 is the best.
> 
> I personally dislike PSN, it's slow and cluttered.
> ...


 
Ok sorry to post here again but I saw this ad selling arcade edition: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-7,7#advertisementDetails
Are arcade editions safe? The seller said it was modified 2010. Can it play new games? 

Also, if I buy a brand new one which is a slim type, thats hackable right? 

Im still undecided if im gonna buy used or a brand new one.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I personally dislike PSN, it's slow and cluttered.


Let me teach you a trick. Simply buy games on Sony Entertainment Online Store and use Download List on PS3 to download bought games. That way you don't need to use PSN Browser.


Satangel said:


> That last factor will most likely be the deciding one for me, I really don't want to pay for any games if possible.


Regardless of X360 or PS3, you will spent at least some money on hacking it.


----------



## ilman (Jan 9, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Regardless of X360 or PS3, you will spent at least some money on hacking it.


 


DinohScene said:


> Hacking wise, the 360 wins hands down.
> Easier and more options.


 

Both are true only if the PS3 is on 3.55+.
I have a PS3 Slim I've had since 2009 and haven't spent a cent or more than 10 minutes to get Rebug 4.46 running on it.
The only thing the Xbox has going for it, in my opinion, is it being harder to detect on Live and having smaller games (so you don't have to wait 2 days to d/l a game/spend 25 gigs of memory per game (some games like God of War 3 can go up to 50)).
So, if you have a 3.41/3.42/3.55 PS3, it'll be a lot easier to hack and cheaper.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2014)

Satangel said:


> That last factor will most likely be the deciding one for me, I really don't want to pay for any games if possible.


 
Easiest is an Xkey.
Might cost a little but you'll have the ability to retain XBLive.



KielMaruVasquez said:


> Ok sorry to post here again but I saw this ad selling arcade edition: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view classifieds/id/34733834/Xbox 360 Arcade Edition?referralKeywords=xbox&event=Search Ranking,Position,1-7,7#advertisementDetails
> Are arcade editions safe? The seller said it was modified 2010. Can it play new games?
> 
> Also, if I buy a brand new one which is a slim type, thats hackable right?
> ...


 
As long as they don't state what type of hack it is, it could be anything.



ilman said:


> Both are true only if the PS3 is on 3.55+.
> I have a PS3 Slim I've had since 2009 and haven't spent a cent or more than 10 minutes to get Rebug 4.46 running on it.
> The only thing the Xbox has going for it, in my opinion, is it being harder to detect on Live and having smaller games (so you don't have to wait 2 days to d/l a game/spend 25 gigs of memory per game (some games like God of War 3 can go up to 50)).
> So, if you have a 3.41/3.42/3.55 PS3, it'll be a lot easier to hack and cheaper.


 
True true.
Only thing you'll have to do then is to plonk a CFW on your USB ;p
But 3.55 and below are scares these days.
Just like 7371 360's


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2014)

Well fuck, I was planning to buy a 360 and have researched/read a ton about it already, but now I've just compared the exclusives... No way I'm going for a 360 anymore. Last of Us is exclusive?! How could you let this happen MS? Totally forgot about Uncharted too. And Ni No Kuni too?!
*goes to PS3 Hacking forum*


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 12, 2014)

I gotta say 360 over PS3, probably easiest way is buy premodded from Ebay, etc.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Well fuck, I was planning to buy a 360 and have researched/read a ton about it already, but now I've just compared the exclusives... No way I'm going for a 360 anymore. Last of Us is exclusive?! How could you let this happen MS? Totally forgot about Uncharted too. And Ni No Kuni too?!
> *goes to PS3 Hacking forum*


 
RPG wise, PS3 wins hands down.
I've played Eternal Sonata on both 360 and PS3.
PS3 version is quite a lot better.

Only exclusive RPG I liked on the 360 was Blue Dragon.
But for 360 exclusives, it's neat to play some, if you're interested in Halo and shooters that is.

Hacking wise, 360 still is easier to do ;p
Unless you got a rare 3.55 PS3..


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> I gotta say 360 over PS3, probably easiest way is buy premodded from Ebay, etc.


Yeah it seems like 360 is easier, and maybe even a bit cheaper too (haven't really calculated it all, Xkey is pretty expensive but I can live without Xbox online)


DinohScene said:


> RPG wise, PS3 wins hands down.
> I've played Eternal Sonata on both 360 and PS3.
> PS3 version is quite a lot better.
> 
> ...


Well what am I with those shooters if I can't play online. Besides, I'm a big FPS fan on PC's, it would really surprise me if the FPS experience is better on a console. Don't think so, I buy a console for the exclusives, RPG's, sport games, adventure games, racing games. Those play better on console.

360 is easier to hack though, but why hack it when I only have like 5 titles that I really want to play....

I'm looking for a PS3 now, hopefully it's not too hard  Do I need anything else than a 3.55 PS3 to hack it? No special chip or so, just a USB stick?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 12, 2014)

Ps3 + ps+. You get free games without pirating.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> RPG wise, PS3 wins hands down.
> I've played Eternal Sonata on both 360 and PS3.
> PS3 version is quite a lot better.
> 
> ...



Eternal Sonata would make a difference (it was one of my more liked games this time around, indeed joining my big three, and I only played the 360 version) but I am still not sold on the PS3 as RPG machine concept. Now you might not miss out on much if you went PS3 but I would hold it applies in reverse as well (give or take Ni No Kuni, Persona and maybe the Atelier series or Legasista). Tales of fans may have to pick up a wii or content themselves with Vesperia if they went 360 mind you. Valkyria Chronicles was since decided to be a strategy game, though still good.

If you are talking exclusives though Magna Carta II has to be mentioned. Equally as much as I find myself not a fan I probably should at least note Fable's existence.

Now if you want an actual "X is the Y machine" then the 360, though a Japanese or region free one will be required to do it properly, is the shmup machine and even probably beats out the PC here (give or take legacy and indie stuff).

I covered much of this in a thread a few weeks back anyway http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps3-and-360-exclusives-a-discussion.360416/

Otherwise my usual policy applies

If the games do not sell it (and the libraries are near identical) then pick
1) Whatever one you like the controller for more. PS3 is a handkiller over long sessions for me, 360 one was amazing. Others have the reverse of that. Third party and adapters may be an option, though a slightly pricey one.
2) Whatever one your friends have so you can borrow and swap games as well as do multiplayer. Multiplayer may taper off as things die down. Alternatively go the opposite and when your friends decide to sell their consoles as they become old hat then you swoop in and buy it out from under them, alternatively there you borrow/swap for a week or two and knock out the exclusives you want to play.
3) Hacking. May take a higher priority than the above, do note I would not take an early model of any console save perhaps a Wii if it had not been used (a distinct possibility with the Wii).
If you have the option for a fully hacked (as in 3.55 PS3 or JTAG/RGH 360) of acceptable newness then that possibly overrides everything else. A DVD hacked/DVD emulator 360 would do well, an otherwise hacked PS3 (save for new optical emulator) should be able to be turned into a fully hacked one anyway.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Yeah it seems like 360 is easier, and maybe even a bit cheaper too (haven't really calculated it all, Xkey is pretty expensive but I can live without Xbox online)
> 
> Well what am I with those shooters if I can't play online. Besides, I'm a big FPS fan on PC's, it would really surprise me if the FPS experience is better on a console. Don't think so, I buy a console for the exclusives, RPG's, sport games, adventure games, racing games. Those play better on console.
> 
> ...


 
If you manage to find a 3.55 PS3, then the only thing you'll need is a USB drive and a CFW file yep.
However, playing COD on a PS3 is instaban with CFW.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 12, 2014)

You're more or less going to get the same thing so PlayStation 3 is the better deal anyhow, the exclusives are better, controller comes with battery (charge it via USB) without additional fees, free online play, free to play games and much more.

The two things that Xbox 360 did better than PS3 was 1) custom soundtrack and 2) party chat.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Eternal Sonata would make a difference (it was one of my more liked games this time around, indeed joining my big three, and I only played the 360 version) but I am still not sold on the PS3 as RPG machine concept. Now you might not miss out on much if you went PS3 but I would hold it applies in reverse as well (give or take Ni No Kuni, Persona and maybe the Atelier series or Legasista). Tales of fans may have to pick up a wii or content themselves with Vesperia if they went 360 mind you. Valkyria Chronicles was since decided to be a strategy game, though still good.
> 
> If you are talking exclusives though Magna Carta II has to be mentioned. Equally as much as I find myself not a fan I probably should at least note Fable's existence.
> 
> ...


 
I dun really enjoyed Magnacarta 2 that much if I have to be honest.
Fable recently got released as an anniversary edition tho.


Aye the 360 controller is a work of art.
The Dpad however is meh ish.


----------



## Langin (Feb 12, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Ps3 + *ps+. You get free games without pirating.*


 
You are forced to RENEW(aka pay) every year to be able play them. So I wouldn't call it 'free'.


I am sorry though, I can't help you in this case since I don't know how to hack anything except the Wii =w=

DinohScene , controller is personal. I HATE the lay-out of xbox. You can do what you want, but I will keep saying that the PS3/4 had a better controller.(Long live the Gamecube controller <3 )

@OP, If I were you, I'd try both consoles, see what you like the best. Hacking should be no problem in either case then.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> If you manage to find a 3.55 PS3, then the only thing you'll need is a USB drive and a CFW file yep.
> However, playing COD on a PS3 is instaban with CFW.


Well finding such a PS3 seems to be hard/expensive, too much money for my liking....
I think I'll put the console plans in the fridge for the next 6/12 months, hoping that someone manages to find new exploits or the price keeps dropping. 
Thanks for the help of course


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't think the prices for hacked consoles will drop much ;p
Nor that new exploits will be found (otherwise they'd be found already on the PS3)

Aye no prob.
Good luck on your search!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Langin said:


> DinohScene , controller is personal. I HATE the lay-out of xbox. You can do what you want, but I will keep saying that the PS3/4 had a better controller.(Long live the Gamecube controller <3


 
What? NGC's controller was an inferior design of Xbox's controller layout that we had before and now so you're not making much sense trying to defend NGC and bash Xbox.

I've gotten used to both controllers (PS and X) but those that have the Sega Saturn 3D Controller layout (DC, OX, 360, NGC, WU) feel most natural and comfortable for my hands.


----------



## Langin (Feb 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What? NGC's controller was an inferior design of Xbox's controller layout that we had before and now so you're not making much sense trying to defend NGC and bash Xbox.
> 
> I've gotten used to both controllers (PS and X) but those that have the Sega Saturn 3D Controller layout (DC, OX, 360, NGC, WU) feel most natural and comfortable for my hands.



This is my personal preference, since I have really small hands it is waaay easier to hold a cube controller. ^~^


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

PS4's controller is very comfortable too and seeing that PS4 is the ideal console for multiplatforms this generation it's settled.

Still, it's a shame that Nintendo downgraded from triggers to digital buttons. I can't imagine playing Mario Sunshine 2 without triggers or Luigi's Mansion 2, or etc.


----------

